# HELP! need to choose a career



## Johnnyfive (14 May 2007)

I've stalled on filling out my application because i'm not entirely sure which career i should pursue.  After much research i've narrowed it down to three choices. Infantry, Armoured, Combat Engineer.  I have likes and dislikes for all of these jobs but, i am wondering if anyone has experience (or knows of someone) in any of these and if the who could help me out.




_Modified to correct typo in topic title. Vern._


----------



## Mike Baker (14 May 2007)

Use the search function. There is a lot of quality info on different jobs in the CF, if you look for it.


----------



## armyvern (14 May 2007)

Johnnyfive said:
			
		

> I've stalled on filling out my application because i'm not entirely sure which career i should pursue.  After much research i've narrowed it down to three choices. Infantry, Armoured, Combat Engineer.  I have likes and dislikes for all of these jobs but, i am wondering if anyone has experience (or knows of someone) in any of these and if the who could help me out.




Here you go to begin with:

Infantry;

Armoured; and

Engineers.


----------



## aesop081 (14 May 2007)

Ok.....you were begging for it.......

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/43026.0.html

here we go again  ..........told you guys i would never run out of buisness


----------



## armyvern (14 May 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Ok.....you were begging for it.......
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/43026.0.html
> 
> here we go again  ..........told you guys i would never run out of buisness



Well, obviously you're not rich yet!! You're still here!! I say we petition Mr. Bobbitt for a 250% pay raise for the mods around here!!  >


----------



## Mike Baker (14 May 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Well, obviously you're not rich yet!! You're still here!! I say we petition Mr. Bobbitt for a 250% pay raise for the mods around here!!  >


You guys have to get paied in the first place, then bum a raise


----------



## armyvern (14 May 2007)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> You guys have to get paied in the first place, then bum a raise


Perhaps a strike is in order?  ;D

CDN Aviator can stay at work here...he's making money on the side anyway!!


----------



## George Wallace (14 May 2007)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> You guys have to get paied in the first place, then bum a raise



A wee dram now and then goes a long way.  A 250% increase would greatly be appreciated.   ;D


----------



## aesop081 (14 May 2007)

Quick, whos good at math.......

Whats 250% of $0

 :-\


----------



## armyvern (14 May 2007)

A 250% increase is a whole lot of Tequila!!  

Yes George, I'm with you there!! He's going to hate his next tab.  >


----------



## Mike Baker (14 May 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Perhaps a strike is in order?  ;D
> 
> CDN Aviator can stay at work here...he's making money on the side anyway!!


Selling those pirated movies ???




			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> A wee dram now and then goes a long way.  A 250% increase would greatly be appreciated.   ;D


I am sure it would be, but we need the server up and running first, then dig into Mike's pockets.  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (14 May 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Quick, whos good at math.......
> 
> Whats 250% of $0
> 
> :-\


Ummm, ummm, uhh, 0?


----------



## armyvern (14 May 2007)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> Selling those pirated movies ???



No this (PS...can't you read??)....

Mom...Mom!!!


----------



## George Wallace (14 May 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Quick, whos good at math.......
> 
> Whats 250% of $0
> 
> :-\



About 0% of $250.


----------



## Mike Baker (14 May 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> No this (PS...can't you read??)....
> 
> Mom...Mom!!!


Yes yes, that is the cover story, and you know it  ;D


----------



## armyvern (14 May 2007)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> Yes yes, that is the cover story, and you know it  ;D



Cover Story? No way!! Go to that link and then check out the originating post!! He's trying to get rich off situations just like this one!


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 May 2007)

Johnnyfive said:
			
		

> I've stalled on filling out my application because i'm not entirely sure which career i should pursue.  After much research i've narrowed it down to three choices. Infantry, Armoured, Combat Engineer.  I have likes and dislikes for all of these jobs but, i am wondering if anyone has experience (or knows of someone) in any of these and if the who could help me out.



Hmmm, Infantry vs. Armour vs Engineer .....

Well, the Cavalry puts a priority on their troops being good looking to have that necessary elan (or at least better looking than their horses).

The Sappers, they need to be smart, you can be ugly but you have to be able to calculate the right fuse lengths.

Now if you're both smart and good looking, there's probably a place for you in the infantry.  And the training can even help you with that indecision problem.    ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (14 May 2007)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Now if you're both smart and good looking, there's probably a place for you in the infantry.  And the training can even help you with that indecision problem.    ;D


Do I hear HoM comming?  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (14 May 2007)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> Yes yes, that is the cover story, and you know it  ;D



Finish this sentence:

What i do on my own time is.........



			
				The Librarian said:
			
		

> He's trying to get rich off situations just like this one!



Why not ?

I thought my "scared of life......" slogan was bang on for this one


----------



## Mike Baker (14 May 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Finish this sentence:
> 
> What i do on my own time is.........


scary?


----------



## aesop081 (14 May 2007)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> Do I hear HoM comming?  ;D



Yeah he knows all about indecision......."to duck or not to duck...."


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 May 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Finish this sentence:
> 
> What i do on my own time is.........



immoral, unethical, and illegal in 47 states.


----------



## George Wallace (14 May 2007)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Hmmm, Infantry vs. Armour vs Engineer .....
> 
> Well, the Cavalry puts a priority on their troops being good looking to have that necessary elan (or at least better looking than their horses).
> 
> ...



I suppose if you were vain or self-conscience you could look at it that way.  Then again, do you want to carry your kit or have your kit carry you, or build things so others can get their kit over obstacles?

Do you want to fire tiny guns or large guns, or just blow things up?

In any of those Trades, you will find friends in the other Trades.


----------



## GAP (14 May 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Quick, whos good at math.......
> 
> Whats 250% of $0
> 
> :-\



Liberal, NDP, or Conservative values?


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (14 May 2007)

I had trouble choosing my career, thats why I choose underwater knifefighter.


----------



## Johnnyfive (16 May 2007)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Hmmm, Infantry vs. Armour vs Engineer .....
> 
> Well, the Cavalry puts a priority on their troops being good looking to have that necessary elan (or at least better looking than their horses).
> 
> ...



Well thanks for the input.  My indecision is due to some preconceived ideas of what these jobs might entail however they may not be true...  
   I wanted to go Engineer because of the civilian job skills i would learn however, I've spent the last three years on a construction crew and doing landscaping so I'm not interested in shoveling any more gravel and would really like to do something different,  I also think I'm quite bright although my school records would state otherwise.  Cavalry appealed to me because I've always had a fascination with tanks and I love to run machinery but, I don't really have an interest in being a mechanic so I'd be quite disappointed if I where to be stuck in a building cranking wrenches and not out in the field where the action is.   Then theres the infantry,  well I'll say this I'd better start running because although I've been doing hard labour for years I'm still a small guy (5'2" 150lbs)and I smoke (yeah I know I should quit).
  A friend of mine had the same problem when he applied, he told me to just join up and I'd have a better idea of what I wanted to do after basic, is that good advice?


----------



## aesop081 (16 May 2007)

Johnnyfive said:
			
		

> he told me to just join up and I'd have a better idea of what I wanted to do after basic, is that good advice?



You have to pick at trade before you go to basic...plain and simple


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 May 2007)

Johnnyfive said:
			
		

> Well thanks for the input.  My indecision is due to some preconceived ideas of what these jobs might entail however they may not be true...



Actually, the biggest problem with people's generalizations is that they fail to encompass the variety of possible jobs in each of the combat arms trades.

As an engineer, you could find yourself doing anything from building bridges to destroying explosive devices to operating heavy equipment .....

In the armour corps, you could be a tank driver or gunner, or a surveillance operator in the Coyote ....

In the infantry you could be a light infatry soldier, or in a mechanized element as either vehicle crew (driver/gunner) or a dismount infantry soldier riding to the objective in the back of a LAV ....

Beyond those basic roles, you can find yourself in a variety of other jobs within each of the units.

All the units have a good track record of matching soldiers to employment that best uses the skills they have.  It's very likely that if all three trades appeal to you, that you would find a place and be comfortable in any trade you chose.


----------



## Johnnyfive (16 May 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You have to pick at trade before you go to basic...plain and simple


I know that you must fill out three choices on your application but could you not change your mind before you start your specific career training?


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 May 2007)

Johnnyfive said:
			
		

> I know that you must fill out three choices on your application but could you not change your mind before you start your specific career training?



No, the offer you will receive before being sworn in will be for a position in a specific trade.  You either choose that or wait for another offer.  Some may try to change trade while in Basic, or while in a PAT Platoon, but there is ZERO guarantee that that can be achieved by any particular applicant.


----------



## Johnnyfive (16 May 2007)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> No, the offer you will receive before being sworn in will be for a position in a specific trade.  You either choose that or wait for another offer.  Some may try to change trade while in Basic, or while in a PAT Platoon, but there is ZERO guarantee that that can be achieved by any particular applicant.



Thanks for clearing that up for me, my friend doesn't really know because he's not going until Jan, following knee surgery.



> All the units have a good track record of matching soldiers to employment that best uses the skills they have.  It's very likely that if all three trades appeal to you, that you would find a place and be comfortable in any trade you chose.


All three do appeal to me, I think Cavalry and Infantry most.  Although my skills (electrical, paving, running machinery) say I should be an engineer I really want to do something different, otherwise I'd just stay with my current employer...pays better


----------



## medaid (16 May 2007)

OKAY! I have to put some sense into this whole thing.

If you are good looking, smart and enjoy the working environment of beautiful nurses.... you should pick the HEALTH SERVICES  ;D *muahahahahaha*


Not to mention, charming, great bedside manners (this is relative) and the constant urge to poke people with needles!


----------

